# Bettas watch TV?



## KatPhish9 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just curious but does anyone else have a Betta male that flares up at the TV? he does not do it all the time, only when the screen is really flashy. Should I move him so he can't see the TV anymore? I don't wanna stress my Betta baby out?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Since its not all the time I think he'll be ok.


----------



## bxtorr19 (Dec 30, 2008)

My guy got pissy when I moved him so he could no longer see the TV and the people in the room. He lurked in his castle and at the bottom of the tank until I moved him back.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They like to interact with people and see what's going on around them.


----------



## KatPhish9 (Jan 11, 2009)

Awesome then he is in the perfect place! He sits on my fake fire place in my bedroom( no worries it never lights so no temp changes) and he can always see me, out the hall in to the dinning room, and the TV. He is just the cutest!:-D


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Bettas all have such personality! He will be just fine there!! They love to see whats goin on in the world around them! My current betta has a phobia of black! (its really weird) So he will always chase my hand when I put it neer the tank, but once I had a thin black glove on and tried it. He flared of, and ramed into the other side of his tank trying to get away from it! (you could even hear the thud)!! I decided to keep him away from moving black things, exept hes fine with my big black 95 pound flat coated retreiver! Its so cool the personality that bettas have!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats what I love about bettas. They have the cutest personalities! At Christmas, one of mine flared at a pair of my Christmas earrings! lol


----------



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea that Betta's had personalities.
How big of a tank can a bett go in? A 40g?
What are compatible with betta's??


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

mags2313 said:


> Wow, I had no idea that Betta's had personalities.
> How big of a tank can a bett go in? A 40g?
> What are compatible with betta's??


 A 40 gallon would be great with a betta (Male or female) here are some tank mates that are good(the sharks need atleast 50 gallons tho) . neon & cardinal tetras, zebra danios, snails, ottos, cories, plecos (if you have a big enough tank), some get along with angels, others don't. mollies are good. Also try larger shrimp, white cloud minnows,Pearl Gourami, Platy, Rainbow Shark, Red Tailed Shark, Swordtail, Three Spot Gourami, Upsidedown Catfish, glofish, Bala Shark, Chinese Algae Eater. As you can see you have alot of possibilities to work with. hope I helped


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Anything with long, flashy fins or any fish that are nippy do not make good tankmates for bettas. Danios are too hyper. Bettas really do best when kept by themselves. 2.5 gallons and up are fine for bettas.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Anything with long, flashy fins or any fish that are nippy do not make good tankmates for bettas. Danios are too hyper. Bettas really do best when kept by themselves. 2.5 gallons and up are fine for bettas.


Again I will just say that my bettas get along just fine with danios, and if you had a big enough tank they would get alon ok


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree that if the tank is big enough then they should be fine. Bettas have different personalities and some don't do well with danios and others are fine with them. It all depends on their personality.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Too cute. These things above , i love about bettas they seem to be in the front of the tank with / like the angel fish where the action is.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, they DO like to be where the action is. lol


----------



## SharpLittleGuppy (Nov 24, 2008)

Ah yes, I had a betta as a kid... I named him Vinnie. He was too much! I stuck one of those brightly colored small squishy fishing lures in his tank (sans hook) tied with a fishing line. We'd play that way, I'd wiggle the lure, and he'd attack! He knew it was just a game, cuz the lure stayed in his tank, but he pretty much ignored it unless I was around to wiggle it for him. He did a very specific flippy-twirly dance when he wanted to play. I miss that little guy!


----------



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

Awwww!! This thread makes me want to go and get a 10 gallon tank for my very own betta! and maybe some shrimp!!!

:-D:-?:twisted::roll::shock:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Shrimp would make good tankmates for a betta, unless he decides to eat them.lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Ya, i tried them once, 3 shrimp were gone within the first day! LOL


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

My little Mojo won't flare at the TV but I have found him at the front of his tank just staring at the TV while it's on like he's watching it! I just love how bettas can have so many different personalities! So cute!


----------

